# Java Spieleframework



## M@rk (15. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben evtl vor unser Spiel nach Java zu portieren.  Dafür suchen wir nun ein passendes Java Framework. Wir dachten da z.B. an LWJGL. 

Oder würde Java2D ausreichen? 

Damit ihr wisst worum es geht sind hier drei youtube Links (es handelt sich um einen 2D-Multiplayer-Shooter)
YouTube - strike2Death development (gegen npc)
YouTube - Undone Trailer for S2D
YouTube - strike2Death (ältere Version)

Gruß
M@rk


----------



## Apo (15. Sep 2010)

Kommt drauf an was ihr genau machen wollt. Extrem grafisch anspruchsvoll scheint das Spiel nicht zu sein, so sollte es auch in Java2D gehen, aber ich würde slick empfehlen. Das stellt euch einiges bereit und ihr müsst nicht alles neu programmieren. Es nutzt intern LWJGL. Ist für 2D-Spiele gedacht.

Für 3D-Spiele kann man jPCT oder JMonkey nutzen. =)


----------



## M@rk (15. Sep 2010)

@Apo
Danke sieht interessant aus 

Hast du auch eine Empfehlung für ne Netzwerk Lib? Damals haben wird das alles selber gemacht, dass wollen wir uns nun auch wenn möglich ersparen. Also solche Sachen wie wichtiges UDP ist angekommen oder nicht. 

Gruß
M@rk


----------



## Empire Phoenix (17. Sep 2010)

JGN oder Spidermonkey wären da


----------

